# January 1st a big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?



## Godfather (31 Dec 2007)

Hi guys,

so today is the day of the party? I checked:
ptsb = no interest paid yet on the c/a
rabo = no interest paid yet
fa = no interest paid yet
anglo-ir. bank = the web-site doesn't seem to work...  

Anyone got their interests on lump sums yet?

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! I WISH YOU LOTS OF INTEREST PAID!


----------



## TSThomas (31 Dec 2007)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Probably won't display until next year I'd imagine.


----------



## Godfather (31 Dec 2007)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Are you sure TSThomas? I remember last year this happened but I thought it was because 31st dec. was on sunday and not a working day...


----------



## GeneralZod (31 Dec 2007)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Just checked through a few of mine

NR - Not yet   (yes I still have a couple of shekels with them).
Rabo - Not yet  but they have a running total so I can see what will be added.
UB and FA eSavings accounts - Not yet. (And yes ok that is at the end of every month not every year).
NIB - Has a running total. Can't actually log into it at the moment due to a lack of PC problem.


----------



## Godfather (31 Dec 2007)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Hi General, I just talked to Rabo. Interest will go during the night.


----------



## twofor1 (1 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Just checked my N/R A/c no interest.Their T&c's state '' Annual interest is paid each year on 31 December. Other banks have paid.


----------



## Godfather (1 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Hi thofor1, my FA ECB linked account+FA reg. saver account+UB reward reserve account still have to pay interests... I'm sure they'll all do it tomorrow.


----------



## GeneralZod (1 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Rabo interest there this morning. They need to update their website, it still has banner ads trumpeting the now defunct 5.0% interest rate. UB & FA eSavings interest has been added.

NR interest not there yet, a bit disappointing considering all their troubles and that some other banks did manage to have it visible on Jan 1st.


----------



## twofor1 (1 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

I'm more surprised than concerned,for a bank desperately trying to hold on to the minority who did not jump ship, it does nothing to boost my confidence in N/R.


----------



## Jethro Tull (1 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

no interest in my NR account, waiting for it to be paid to close my acount. Was in my account on the 31st of December last year. PTSB have added the interest to my current account.


----------



## Godfather (2 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Hi guys, I'm in a similar position except the fact that I closed NR as soon as I could... I got all the interests except still: FA ECB linked account+FA reg. saver account+UB reward reserve account.

I wish you a quick payment of interests!


----------



## GeneralZod (2 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Just tried to log into NR again and got a "service currently unavailable" message after the password stage. 

Thanks for the interest good wishes and here's wishing we all get good rates in '08.


----------



## Jethro Tull (2 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Just logged on, still no interest. Thats it as far as I'm concerned. As soon as its in my account its being closed.


----------



## mollser (2 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

agreed, was waiting for the interest payment to close the account, will be closing asap


----------



## twofor1 (2 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Just phoned N/R and was told  it has been credited to my A/c but I wont be able to see it until tomorrow. System failure, has to be done manually,apoligies etc. Very poor. Mollser & Jetro you can close your A/c and you will get all interest due to date even if it does not show on line. I'm waiting for interest then taking all out except €1, as it's a hassle to open again when someone reliable eventually takes over.


----------



## GeneralZod (2 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Echoing those sentiments. I was toying with the idea of keeping it in for another 2 months to get the bonus rate but not anymore. The lot is coming out. I'll leave the account open in case anything decent emerges from the wreckage to avoid having to send in ID again.

Oh yeah. €10k sent from Rabo to AIB this morning


----------



## Jethro Tull (2 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

My FA cheque was sent off first thing this morning, as soon as it is off and running my Rabo €10k and the few quid i still have in NR will be winging its way to FA. I suppose leaving €1 in each is the most sensible thing to do as its avoids re-opening if rates move/someone takes over NR in the future.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*



twofor1 said:


> Just phoned N/R and was told  it has been credited to my A/c but I wont be able to see it until tomorrow. System failure, has to be done manually,apoligies etc.


Yeah - I emailed them and got the following via their secure email system (plus a normal email notification):


> Thank you for your correspondence.
> 
> Interest was paid on your account on the 31/12/2007. However our system failed to update last night and that is the reason you have not been able to view this online.
> 
> ...


----------



## Godfather (2 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Guys,

don't worry: still my FA ECB+1 UB Reward Res. accounts aren't showing any interests... 

Re FA Reg. saver I'll write in the other tread...


----------



## Godfather (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Hi guys,

I got interest on UB Rew. Res.+FA ECB sav. account. Any news on NR side?


----------



## GeneralZod (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*



Godfather said:


> Any news on NR side?



I secure emailed them yesterday and they said it would be there today.

But guess what?

It still isn't!


----------



## Godfather (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Sorry to hear that! Statistically speaking now that FA and UB paid their interests it seems that they are the last to pay interest... Not a good sign is it?

I remember when I went to the subsidiary to close the account... I felt like it was a funeral and you could hear everyone whispering... Poor NR in Dublin! I felt so sad for them!


----------



## GeneralZod (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Where's Nemesis? Care to defend this?


----------



## Nemesis (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

I'm here  No I'm afraid I can't defend this and have to admit it's just unacceptable to let it slip another day. I'm not concerned about the security of my savings or interest and believe it is just technical but it looks bad and given all that's happened someone should have sorted this out by now.


----------



## Jethro Tull (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

agreed, considering the bad press they got over the 'run' etc this is anotherreason for those who have kept the faith to move on. As you say its not that I'm worried just more slackness on their behalf.

EDIT: Just logged in, mine not there either.


----------



## Calico (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

You would think NR would realise the damage of their latest 'issue'. The only reason people deposit their money with them is to get the interest & it seems that they can't even get that right.

I agree with a previous poster who is withdrawing their deposit but for 1 euro.....


----------



## Nemesis (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*



Calico said:


> You would think NR would realise the damage of their latest 'issue'. The only reason people deposit their money with them is to get the interest & it seems that they can't even get that right.



Yes. I think this was a key test for NR. If I was in charge of this I would have done absolutely everything to ensure the interest was visible on people's accounts as early as possible - it would have silenced all the doubters and might even have encouraged some of those who left to return. If the problem was sorted this morning, I think it would pass off as an insignificant issue. But to let it run like this when there has been so much uncertainty surrounding the bank is quite extraordinary. As someone who has remained loyal to the bank and defended them here I feel quite let down by this.

Like I said, I do believe this is just a technical problem and there is no cause for concern. A delay in displaying interest is not a huge issue so long as the interest is paid and accessible but you really have to wonder who is responsible for letting this happen. NR simply couldn't afford these kind of slip ups after the troubled few months it's had. This was a chance for a positive start to the new year and it's just been squandered.


----------



## mollser (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Patience has run out, just withdrawn all bar €50 from NR - can't help but feel its more than just 'technical glitches' this time.  Will keep account open for old times sake and withdraw the interest if and when it is paid.

Just checked google news, this hasn't been picked up by the analysts, or if it has they are not concerned...


----------



## Jethro Tull (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*



Nemesis said:


> Yes. I think this was a key test for NR. If I was in charge of this I would have done absolutely everything to ensure the interest was visible on people's accounts as early as possible - it would have silenced all the doubters and might even have encouraged some of those who left to return. If the problem was sorted this morning, I think it would pass off as an insignificant issue. But to let it run like this when there has been so much uncertainty surrounding the bank is quite extraordinary. As someone who has remained loyal to the bank and defended them here I feel quite let down by this.
> 
> Like I said, I do believe this is just a technical problem and there is no cause for concern. A delay in displaying interest is not a huge issue so long as the interest is paid and accessible but you really have to wonder who is responsible for letting this happen. NR simply couldn't afford these kind of slip ups after the troubled few months it's had. This was a chance for a positive start to the new year and it's just been squandered.


 
pretty much it in a nutshell, agree 100%


----------



## Godfather (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

I totally agree. That's why I couldn't believe that they were going to change and I closed my account.


----------



## GeneralZod (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*



mollser said:


> can't help but feel its more than just 'technical glitches' this time.  Will keep account open for old times sake and withdraw the interest if and when it is paid.



Ditto, was thinking exactly the same.

I've issued the order to withdraw what's left. Hopefully I'll get it and if the interest finally shows up it I'll count myself lucky to have escaped.


----------



## Billo (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*



GeneralZod said:


> Ditto, was thinking exactly the same.
> 
> I've issued the order to withdraw what's left. Hopefully I'll get it and if the interest finally shows up it I'll count myself lucky to have escaped.



I've just done similar,reducing my balance to less than €100. Enough is enough.

Billo


----------



## twofor1 (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

I enquired by e mail earlier about 07 interest, just got a reply saying '' Due to technical difficulties I will not be able to view or access interest payments made on 31/12/07 '' they are working to resolve this issue ASAP. No timescale was given. I've left €1 and will transfer interest when and if it arrives.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*



twofor1 said:


> I enquired by e mail earlier about 07 interest, just got a reply saying '' Due to technical difficulties I will not be able to view or access interest payments made on 31/12/07 '' they are working to resolve this issue ASAP. No timescale was given. I've left €1 and will transfer interest when and if it arrives.


They told me I would be able to see it today. I can't. See my earlier post. I have emailed them again about this.


ClubMan said:


> Yeah - I emailed them and got the following via their secure email system (plus a normal email notification):
> 
> ...


----------



## Jethro Tull (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

logon screen now showing a messgae that they are trying to solve the problem.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Today big day for payment of interests on lump sum savings accounts?*

Yeah


> sign in screen
> 
> *Please be advised that due to technical difficulties you will not be able to view or access interest payments made on 31 December 2007. We are working to resolve the issue as quickly as possible, but in the meantime please contact us on (01) 480 6050 if you have any queries.  Apologies for any inconvenience this may cause.*
> 
> Please enter your *‘Customer ID’ *and click the *‘Sign In’* button.  You will then be asked to enter your password on the next page.


----------



## TSThomas (3 Jan 2008)

Not the first "technical" issue they've had recently either, back in early December I emailed them as I've not had monthly interest added for October nor November - I believe I've posted about this in another NR thread here. The response I got was;

_Thank you for your recent correspondence. i have looked into this matter for you and it appears that an error has occured on northern rocks behalf . Interest frequency was changed on the system but it was not set up in such a way as to have your interest added to your balance monthly.

please accept my sincere appologies in this matter and i can assure you this matter has been resolved and interest will now be added on the last day of each month hereafter. interest that has accrued on your account from 30/09/07 to date will be added at the end of this month_

As someone who wasn't concerned in the slightest by/during/after the run *I am* by these *continued* problems. I suspect my balance will be going elsewhere come March...


----------



## twofor1 (4 Jan 2008)

Still no interest today. I transferred money yesterday morning and it is still in my A/c. its there as a pending transaction, but it cant get to its new home until it leaves its old home. I phoned and was told it was not done yesterday because of a technical difficulty , but it would be done today. Does not sound good to me.


----------



## Jethro Tull (4 Jan 2008)

bye bye NR. I can't put up with inefficiency when its not even a market leading rate of interest.


----------



## GeneralZod (4 Jan 2008)

Managed to log in this morning after a long delay. The interest is finally there. 

Too late though. As Billo said enough is enough. Having a savings account shouldn't be like riding a rollercoaster.

Transfers out of Rabo, FA, & AIB arrive in my current account the next business day. Who knows how long this one will take


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

Can't log in at the moment:


> We regret that this service is currently unavailable. Please try again later, or telephone our administration office on (01) 480 6050 for further assistance. Opening hours 09.00am - 17.00pm (GMT) Mon - Fri


----------



## twofor1 (4 Jan 2008)

I just got in, yes interest is finally there. The money I transferred out yesterday morning is also there.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

Yeah - same here once I managed to get in.


----------



## Jethro Tull (4 Jan 2008)

note about interest not showing is gone from NR logon screen but it just rejected my login attempt and when I retried it failed as I am already logged in!!!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

That sometimes happens when (I think) you were previously logged in and the session has not timed out on the server side. At least I think it's a server side issue since manually deleting _NR _cookies, closing and reopening the browser or trying another browser/_PC_ didn't help.


----------



## GeneralZod (4 Jan 2008)

Anyone remember what the interest rate history for NR was over the last year?

I think it started above 4% and went to 4.5% during the year in one or two steps.

I want to check the amount paid.


----------



## Jethro Tull (4 Jan 2008)

I have it written down in a spreadsheet. I think it changed to 4.15% pretty early in the year (2nd or 3rd of January). Changed to 4.3% on the 4/4/07 and then to the current 4.5% on the 6/7/07.

Thats afaik anyhow!


----------



## GeneralZod (4 Jan 2008)

Thanks. That sounds right. I'll work with those figures initially.


----------



## Jethro Tull (4 Jan 2008)

I worked it out in excel and actually got a figure approx €10 less than what NR paid. I'm happy enough so!


----------

